# Butt Hinge Jig



## Hat (May 19, 2006)

Has anyone made the butt hinge jig that Rick and Bob made for hanging a door? I can't figure out the math. I understand about making mating pieces. The :help:door jamb and the door. Where I get lost is when after Rick cuts the jamb side of the hinges. He then takes off the 7 inch stick and places it on the other end where it was 11 inches from the bottom. Where are the 4 inches? What could I be missing? It does not matter how tall the door is it is the math won't come out right for me. Thanks Hat


----------

